# Lowrance Elite 5



## jupp-1963 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin recht neu hier und wollte von Eurer Erfahrung profitieren.

Nachdem mein altes X125 den Betrieb in soweit eingestellt hat das es einen vollautomatischen Betrieb ---ein, hell, heller, am hellsten, aus--- und wieder von vorne angenommen hat (also schlicht defekt ist) und alle Versuche bei Lowrance einen Reparaturservice für dieses Gerät zu aktivieren gescheitert sind, was einfach an der Tatsache lag das Lowrance ihre Geräte nicht repariert, habe ich nun ein neues Lowrance (lernfähig? nicht die Spur, war einfach zu gut das Angebot) angeschafft. 

Nun zu meinem Anliegen. 
Wer hat Erfahrungen im Umgang mit dem Elite 5 (Kartenplotter/Fischfinder)?
Reichen die Normalen Einstellungen aus um in Norge aussagekräftige Bilder zu erhalten oder gibt es "Schrauben" an denen man drehen sollte?

Die Seekarte für Norge (49XG) sollte ich mir noch anschaffen. Vieleicht hat jemand von Euch ein solche Karte "über" 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen. #6

Petri

Volker


----------



## jupp-1963 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5*

Ja das Gerät ist aus 2005.

Ich hatte bei Thingbig angefragt und bekam diese Antwort

_bitte senden Sie mir die Seriennummer des Gerätes (auf der Geräterückseite) zur Überprüfung des Garantieanspruchs. Sollte noch ein Garantieanspruch bestehen, wird das Gerät vom Hersteller ausgetauscht. Eine Reparatur nach der Garantiezeit wird vom Hersteller leider nicht angeboten. Es wird aber ein kostenpflichtiger Austausch angeboten (ca. zum Neupreis)._

war natürlich nicht sonderlich erbaut.


----------

